# Goat Shed Size?



## Momto5 (Mar 10, 2010)

Ok guys help me out please!? We have cows, horses and mini donks, but this goat thing is going to be all new to us. We have 3 fainters coming and got the new pasture going in. We are looking at a 10'x12' prefab shed structure. Will this be enough space for them? Also as far as the floor goes what would everyone recommend? Pallets? Concrete? Gravel? Dirt? Last, but not least what would you recommend for bedding material?
I have my own ideas and most of this is common sense, but YOU guys are the experts I am certainly NOT!LOL!So please help!!?


----------



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

The ADGA recommends 15sq ft of bedding space per goat.


----------



## haphaz_farm (Dec 18, 2009)

bedding could be whatever hay they drop on the ground. easiest floor to maintain would probably be dirt because the pee will just be absorbed and whatever material you use will start composting on its own. 

i would recommend thinking further in the future. goats are like Pringles, you cant have just one (or 3 in your case). we started with 2. then got a buck and a wether a year and a half ago. we now have 8 and 2 preg. does. i have had to build additional housing twice already and think i will need to add on again. so just make sure you leave some room for all the additions to your family.


----------



## Momto5 (Mar 10, 2010)

15 square feet per goat???Wow!!Thats a lot more than I figured they would need as far as bedding space, pasture is huge, but didnt figure theyd need that much space for bedding hmmm.....


----------



## laughaha (Mar 4, 2008)

15 square feet = 3' l x 5' w NOT 15' x 15' per goat

your size is plenty fine for 3 goats based on that recommendation


----------



## jBlaze (Dec 26, 2007)

The shed will be for feeding and beds ya? Will you be having kids in there too?

I like my dirt floors. What I have bound to work well in them is: Put a thin layer of sawdust on top of the dirt, then bed with straw relevant to your temperature. In summer I don't put straw down, in really cold weeks, I add extra straw for warmth.

Goats waste hay, this becomes bedding on top of the straw, and as long as it is dry, I let it go for a while, keeps them warm. When it smells or is too wet, then I have to clean. Sometimes this is months sometimes only a couple weeks. 
Now, letting the hay wase pile up makes it harder to clean when you get to it. Also, my goaties like to lay on pallets (with plywood secured on top) especially in the summer. We have taken to placing the pallets in the areas where it is harder to clean, lol. That way there is less to clean in the hard spots.
As far as room, hummm. THe main herd area is about 16x24. We have seperate areas for kids and mommies and such. But for regular herd space I can have about 15 goats in that area without problems. There are two hay feeders in the middle and a small wall unit. Water is outside, the door is always open. 
I wonder if they are usind the 15 sqft for more purposes, because accounting for the other needs, then, yes, you do need more area. I have two additional stalls each 10x12 that I use for kids and mommies and kidding. THere is also a whole seperate area for bucks. I think in figureing how much space, you first need to define what that space needs to be used for.
So, if you are just feeding and bedding the 3 goats, then the 10x12 should be good, but if you are going to be having kids, or if you need to store anything in there, milk in there, etc, then it might be get cramped. 
hth.


----------



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

15 sq ft is just 3x5 - not really a lot of room when you think of it that was. For smaller breeds like Niggies & Pygmies it is 11sq ft. I have a 12x12 covered area with 12 does in it - 7 of which are almost yearlings. It does seem crowded when it is pouring rain and everyone stays in most of the day.

With a 10x12 building, you could split it into a 5x12 bedding area (60sq ft - that would house up to 4 goats) and a 5x12 section for feed storage. Or if feed storage is going to be else where then the whole space could house up to 8 goats. If you get a lot of rain you might want to consider making them a covered porch. I have an extended overhang on the back of my barn that the goats love to hang out under.


----------



## jBlaze (Dec 26, 2007)

Goaties love covered porches in almost all weather


----------



## Momto5 (Mar 10, 2010)

Whew....good thing I cam back to re-read I was thinking 15x15 LOL not square footage DUH!!!!Oh Dh would have a field day with that one LOL!!Anyway. Food storage will be in the main barn, we dont PLAN on having kids, but you know what they say..."the best laid plans", LOL!!!So the 10x 12 area will be stricly for bedding and shelter. The pasture is just over an acre for goats ONLY they wont be sharing with any of the other critters.We are getting 2 does and a wether. We are considering the porch thing since a neighbor has a small rear deck he is looking to get rid of, figuring it would be perfect for the "goat porch". I knew I could count on all of you "experts" this newbie has not a clue when it comes to these guys. I am doing my reserach and will be speaking with the donks vet when she comes out tomorrow regarding these goats that will soon be calling Dragonfly Acres home. Thanks for all the advice I have no doubt I will be back for more!!!


----------

